# Waterproofing your hobo stove.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

We all know about the tuna can stove made with the wax soaked cardboard right? RIGHT? nod dammit!

It just occurred to me a step was left out.

You need heavy waxed paper.

A glove.

A HOT hair drier/ heat gun/ pencil torch.

A pack of matches or a small bundle of strike anywhere type.

A big, heavy book.

[1] Make sure your pack/bundle of matches will fit below the rim of the can.

[2]Tear off a sheet of wax paper and lay it on a flat surface wax side up.

[3] Place the pack of matches dead center of the wax paper.

[4]Heat the rim of the can until the wax on the cardboard starts to melt.

[5]Put the can, hot rim down. on the wax paper and put a book on it until it cools.

NOW you have a sealed hobo stove WITH matches AND tinder.


----------

